# Lyft cuts Power Driver Bonus



## Tuhes (Dec 13, 2015)

It is winter worm up like Uber.In slow time they just increased peak rides to 40.Who can do it ? You have to sleep in your car.Lyft off.I hate to do it but have to go back to Uber


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tuhes said:


> It is winter worm up like Uber.In slow time they just increased peak rides to 40.Who can do it ? You have to sleep in your car.Lyft off.I hate to do it but have to go back to Uber


Lyft cuts own throat . . .


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Lyft cuts own throat . . .


I am till made about cutting the price of minimum fare.


----------



## ACHUMA (Jun 26, 2016)

Old Smokey said:


> I am till made about cutting the price of minimum fare.


WHAT TF?!?!?! jfc people cant type properly anymore or even be bothered to proofread.

I till made theyy no do. show me primtime when they do request me phone.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Tuhes said:


> It is winter worm up like Uber.In slow time they just increased peak rides to 40.Who can do it ? You have to sleep in your car.Lyft off.I hate to do it but have to go back to Uber


40?! RIP, Lyft. They might be trying to save money, but there goes their fleet. Lyft really does pay the same as Uber now.


----------



## sfodriver (Nov 19, 2016)

Yup. What they're doing is pretending that incentives are there so that they can continue to advertise the idea of making "up to $35/hr" and yet by inflating the minimum requirements they make it impossible. In San Francisco it can be difficult just to meet the 2 ride minimum for an hourly guarantee because of distance and/or traffic.

Last week they lowered the hourly guarantee rate in addition to the 2% rate cut...for this next week they haven't offered me an hourly guarantee. For us Express Drive drivers there are no incentives other than rental reimbursement with 75 rides (about $200/wk), hourly guarantees, and maybe $175 with 120 rides (only possible if you drive 60-80hrs per week, and I don't even know if that bonus exists still).

I look forward to not driving anymore at some point in the future. It's just not worth it when it boils down to a lot of risk for $10-$15/hr (after expenses).


----------



## Dennis Sf (Feb 22, 2017)

In San Francisco 45 peak time rides on LYFT for 20% bonus is impossible if you're working under 60 hours/week. Totally switched to UBER. Uber guaranteed paying 30$/hour - 25%uber fee = 22,5$/hour The same and you don't care about peak time rides


----------



## Carbalbm (Jun 6, 2016)

It isn't that difficult in San Francisco, even if you are not a full time driver:

Friday 6pm - 12am
Saturday 4pm - 2am
Sunday 9am - 12pm, 4pm - 7pm
Outside of the normal 8am-5pm business hours, you could drive the schedule above (22 hours) and hit 45 peak trips averaging 2 trips an hour. Most in SF average 2.5-3 trips an hour which would get you 55-66 trips in those peak periods (meaning you could drive less).

It's not a cake walk, but clearly possible and supposed to be an incentive to get drivers out during busy periods.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

Greenie said:


> View attachment 99665
> You're doing something really really wrong if you can't get minimum 40 peak ride in SF. This was my Sunday result, over 80 peak rides.


Nice work!


----------



## Dennis Sf (Feb 22, 2017)

Carbalbm said:


> It isn't that difficult in San Francisco, even if you are not a full time driver:
> 
> Friday 6pm - 12am
> Saturday 4pm - 2am
> ...


I working full time 6 days a week Monday - Saturday 5pm-over 2 am
I have different peak time rides schedule
1. Monday- Thursday 5-7 pm : 8hours total
2. Friday 5-7pm, 9pm-1am : 6 hours total
3. Saturday 9pm-3am: 6hours total
4. Sunday morning only 9am-12pm: 0 hours total, coz I still slipping from 4 am after Saturday night

Totall 20 hours - I can make 30-35 peak time rides or even 40 if I get lucky)

So 45 peak time rides is really possible

Probably I could driving on Sanday but it's gonna be nor POWER Driver, it's gonna be DANGEROUSLY SLIPPY Driver))
That the point


----------



## CelebDriver (Feb 25, 2017)

To get the bonuses means chasing the short rides. I would rather get a long ride to the airport than chase 6 short rides and hope for a bonus. I hang out in the office area during the week and the college campus on the weekend. The bonuses are great for full time drivers and useless for part timers.


----------

